# Suche Internet-Lektüre



## Thyrrac (7. Dez 2014)

Nabend, 
Ich arbeite seit einer Weile an einem Spiel und hab den Rohbau soweit fertig. Im großen und ganzen soll es am Ende einen Multiplayer besitzen und ich bin jetzt gerade dabei diesen zu programmieren.
Habe mich gestern eingelesen in die ganze Client - Server Geschichte und heute etwas damit rumgebastelt ( hab ne kleine Chat Applikation gebaut ) und das ganze sogar erfolgreich  . 
Mein einziges Problem ist, dass das was ich bis jetz weiß nich ausreicht um mein Spiel Multiplayer-tauglich zu machen. Ich muss beispielsweise char Arrays zwischen Server und Client austauschen u.s.w. und brauche dafür etwas mehr Lektüre. Nun habe ich schon eine Weile Mutter Google befragt doch noch nichts sinvolles gefunden und deshalb dachte ich ich frag mal hier ob wer eine Seite ( oder auch 2  ) kennt wo man sich etwas Wissen anlesen könnte ^^. 
Freue mich auf eure Antworten.
MFG


----------

